# General > Gardening >  Dunbeath Castle garden

## gillygirl

Does anyone know if Dunbeath is going to have an open garden day in the Spring as well as the one in August?

----------


## i_am_normal

This is on their website -

*Dunbeath Castle Gardens are only                 open by appointment, 
                please contact:* 

*Dunbeath Estate Office*
          Dunbeath, 
          Caithness,
          Scotland, 
*KW6 6EY* *TEL:* 01593 731308
*FAX:* 01593 731241 *Email:* enquiries@dunbeathestate.com


*Charges:* £4.00 per adult. £3.00 per Pensioner/Child

----------


## gillygirl

Yes, I know that is the case but they also open once or twice a year for charity and it was the earlier date I was trying to find out about, but thanks

----------


## richardj

Hi, it was open on August last year and I assume it will be the same this year. Some pictures of the garden are on Caithness.org and also on www.caithnessandsutherland.com/dunbeath-castle/

----------

